# uppmann coronas majors



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

whats the concensus on this one? worth it or not


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

I've had a couple of corona majors and was not disapointed. I like the petite corona size and the construction as I remember was excellent. They were a light body. I think they would benefit a lot with some age. I just never gather enough CC's to age them. They just seem to go up in smoke. :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

these were my favorite cigar for a while -- thought they had a nice (lighter) body and hints of a certain sweetness that I found attractive. last one I had, though, was only OK. go figure....


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

They are a staple for me. I will ALWAYS have room for a box or 2 of these babies in my fridge. For the $$, it doesn't get much better.:tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I've only smoked 3 or 4 of these, which I thought were fantastic, the oldest being from 98 or 99.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

A good cigar at a good price point.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> A good cigar at a good price point.


:tpd:

I like them more than the RyJ #2 tubos, which are the same size.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Where is Andrew (ATLHARP)?
That is the Upmann Corona Major slut of all time.:r

Great little cigar for the money.
Can never go wrong with them.
I presently own an untouched full box.
Heck if I know why it is I am sitting on them as best to just go ahead and light them up.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Good cigar for the price. Convenient size and packaing--you can toss a couple in your pocket and head out for the evening.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't care what anybody above said. Do not buy these cigars, you will not like them. They always somehow disappear from the humi. I can never figure out how they escape.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Damn you and your review! I've got a couple of these in my humi and I was hoping to age them for a while. Now I might have to smoke one . . . or both.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

*thumbs up*
great cigar, never had a bad one and i've smoked a few .
great size and draw from personal experience
Tell us what you think _when_ you get some 

andy


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

Since the change from machine made to tripa corta, I find that they have improved in both appearance and flavor.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

If offered at a decent price and you're able to sit on them for atleast a couple of years, why hesitate?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

68TriShield said:


> A good cigar at a good price point.


:tu


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Smoking one right now. Had to revisit them after browsing the new CA reviews yesterday. This cigar was given a well deserved 89.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

These are a really undervalued cigar, in my opinion. They smoke excellent fresh. I have really enjoyed the 07's I have


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Mark THS said:


> These are a really undervalued cigar, in my opinion. They smoke excellent fresh. I have really enjoyed the 07's I have


:tpd:

Just had my last of these yesterday, obviously time to stock up again


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> These are a really undervalued cigar, in my opinion. They smoke excellent fresh. I have really enjoyed the 07's I have


Totally agree. Mine are Feb 07. They were my first CC box purchase, so they will always be "special" I guess.  1 year has been very kind to these little guys. Alot of different flavors, some soft fruit at the beginning, more earthy toward the middle.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I think they're tasty, tasty and you cannot beat the price. :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I actually think I may have to fire one up this afternoon now. :tu


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

man...I need to get some of these...anybody have a few lying around? split??


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

jkim05 said:


> man...I need to get some of these...anybody have a few lying around? split??


hmmmmmmm split sounds good


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

One of my go to cigars.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Rock solid cigar IMHO. Very tasty!!


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

I have not tried the Handmade, only the machine made, and while they are a million times better than the coronas minor imo, they are very plain and one dimensional.

A good smoke if you can find at MSRP, otherwise there are better out there for the same cash:2

James


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

fishforfree said:


> Rock solid cigar IMHO. Very tasty!!


Ironically, solid was the adjective that came immediately to mind.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

these are indeed excellent for the money, construction is nearly flawless on the ones I've had. At this point Im down to probably...4-5 left 

Mark,
For whatever reason I thought the ones you had were 06's....


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Sancho said:


> these are indeed excellent for the money, construction is nearly flawless on the ones I've had. At this point Im down to probably...4-5 left
> 
> Mark,
> For whatever reason I thought the ones you had were 06's....


That would explain why they smoke so well :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

A good cigar to buy a box of and then forget you have them for around 10 years or so LOL.

Seriously, these smaller tubos are great for long-term aging :tu


----------



## SmokeFiend (Jan 13, 2008)

corana majors are great smokes, one of the best tubos out there - imo...


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

For the mere $100 or so dollars that the box costs, these are an excellent smoke.

Don't worry too much about what they look like, there have been frequent and major changes to the packaging, tubes, and design on them in the last few years.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I just smoked my last one tonight, I love these. It's a good thing I have a box inbound. 

Tasty stick at a great price.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

can never go wrong with a box of these around! :tu


----------

